

SpaceX ends space station supply mission with a splashdown - jpatokal
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-spacex-nasa-splashdown-20121028,0,5482118.story

======
jpatokal
Official press release: <http://www.spacex.com/press.php?page=20121028>

Raw video of splashdown:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_bF6ZciBxQ&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_bF6ZciBxQ&feature=youtu.be)

